# WooferBot



## Tomaae (Oct 7, 2019)

Tomaae submitted a new resource:

WooferBot - Fully customizable visual bot for streamers



> WooferBot is fully customizable interactive mascot for streamers, designed to be used as Browser Source within broadcasting software.
> View attachment 48267
> Multiple mascots are available immediately, or you can draw and create your own mascot. Animated mascots are fully supported.
> Light effects for alerts are also available for streamers with webcams. Currently supporting Nanoleaf and support for Philips...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tomaae (Oct 10, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.0.2



> All twitch notification
> Use one of 10 premade mascots or create your own
> Custom commands
> Custom timed messages
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomaae (Oct 11, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.1



> **Few features since v1.0:**
> * Added new mascot: Apricot
> * Option to limit custom commands to once per viewer
> * Option to limit custom commands to once per viewer for x seconds
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomaae (Oct 19, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.2



> *New features since v1.1:*
> 
> Added chatbot feature
> Can use different account to reply in twitch chat
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomaae (Nov 11, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.3



> *New features since v1.2:*
> 
> Added Yeelight support, allows to control all lights separately
> Watch files for changes, use file content for notifications
> Option to limit timers to trigger only after certain number of chat lines (bots exluded)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomaae (Nov 17, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.3.1



> Added Linux Support
> View attachment 49204



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## travkina (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello! Your bot is awesome, but I have a problem. Mascot messages not showing when I write to chat and following from my second twitch account. Or does they are work only when stream online? And small question... I can edit stylesheet in Overlay.html without consequences?


----------



## Tomaae (Nov 21, 2019)

travkina said:


> Hello! Your bot is awesome, but I have a problem. Mascot messages not showing when I write to chat and following from my second twitch account. Or does they are work only when stream online? And small question... I can edit stylesheet in Overlay.html without consequences?


If you mean greetings, bot wont greet you as a broadcaster. If you need support, you can join discord or open an issue on github. It is much easier that way.
Follow notifications have special instructions, see documentation for that one.
You can edit overlay.html if you like, its perfectly fine. It may be easier to use styles in the configuration file tho. In case I forgot to add something, just let me know.


----------



## Tomaae (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomaae updated WooferBot with a new update entry:

WooferBot v1.3.2



> Simplified installation for windows
> Changed distribution method for multi platform
> Fixed unicode autosave for settings file
> Fixed overlay transparency for linux
> View attachment 49394



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

